# Travel Destinations > Central America >  Book PCR Test

## anusharehan

To reduce the risk of getting cancer and Covid Test Dublin, it is recommended that you stay as active as possible. At least 30 minutes of exercise a day is encouraged as it has been shown that being overweight can be linked to getting cancer. So find an exercise you enjoy and give it some of your time each day.

----------

